# Vdo cluster repair



## filthwagen (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey guys I have a mk4, but I bought a euro cluster that has the same VDO screen as in your cars.

Who do you guys use to fix your clusters lcd?

I was looking at pixelfix.info but wanted to get everyone's opinion.


----------

